# Starting a tshirt business



## dchandler74 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was thinking about getting in the tshirt business, I have been designing ideas and have several ideas that would look good on a shirt. Does anyone have any opinion on which would be the best option, should I outsource the printing orconsider purchasing equipment and doing myself.
Thanks, David


----------



## NEWAGEHOODIE (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey David this is David did you get your business started? Outsourcing would be the best option


----------

